# Military Documentation



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

For those of you who have a knowledge of active military aspiring to be a LEO, what are the most important things to document in your tour of duty? I have all my former supervisors, assignments, credentials, dates and records for my achievements but how far back do investigative boards go in regards contacting previous "employers?" I just need an idea of whom to alert as far as possibly getting contacted from a future LEO agency (I don't want anyone to get caught off guard) and anything else that agencys look for when looking at a former military recruit. I appreciate any and all insight. Be safe.

-T


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

probably shouldnt include videos of urinating on dead bodies either


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> probably shouldnt include videos of urinating on dead bodies either


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Most go ten years back; it's rare that any go farther than that (unless something comes up). I have seen a rare department or two that wants to know about every single job you have ever had (even beyond ten years), but that's extremely rare.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

Your DD-214 and if you ever filled out a SF-86 for a security cleareance you might want to hold on to a copy.


----------

